
LG unveils battery-powered air purifying face mask - thomasstephan
http://www.lgnewsroom.com/2020/08/lg-revolutionizes-personal-clean-air-with-puricare-wearable-air-purifier/
======
tipoftheiceberg
I’m really excited to see more innovative products like this. I’ve always been
a fan of hepa filters and clean air. Also to be honest, every LG product I’ve
owned has always continued to work for many years.

